# 1/18 Rcaing in Milton, Fl or there abouts?



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*1/18 Racing in Milton, Fl or there abouts?*

Hi Racers,
I will be working in Milton,Fl. for 10 days. Is there any 1/18 racing locally taking place?

Mike Clark


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike if you are travelling, you might want to get some of Jerry's "special motors".


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Scott,
How was the race at Fair Park? I have some special motors but they only show how bad I drive at faster speeds.

Mike Clark


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL!!!

I ended up with the win, Jason never put his car back down. The others crashed out early. Hopefully he will get the City to get behind him on the track.

You racing on the 15th at LPR?


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I ended up with the win, Jason never put his car back down. The others crashed out early. Hopefully he will get the City to get behind him on the track.
> 
> You racing on the 15th at LPR?


Yep, I'll be there.


----------

